# El diablillo de Maxwell (Maxwell's demon)



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

*El diablillo de Maxwell





*




Consiguen la realización física de un análogo al diablillo de Maxwell, de tal modo que hay una aparente violación del segundo principio de la termodinámica.(02/10/2010)

Recuerdo de mis años de estudiante de Ciencias Físicas cuando abrí por primera vez el libro de Termodinámica (uno desea pensar que no fue hace tanto tiempo). Aparte de unos símbolos de derivada bastante extraños, me sorprendió una ilustración de una figura demoníaca representada entre dos cámaras con gas (posiblemente ideal). Era el diablillo de Maxwell.

En el año 1867 el físico escocés James Clerk Maxwell ideó una criatura imaginaria como parte de de un experimento mental que de realizarse violaría el segundo principio de la termodinámica, al menos a primera vista.
Según este principio los sistemas termodinámicos cerrados ganan entropía con el paso del tiempo, el calor pasa de los cuerpos calientes a los fríos espontáneamente o, en lenguaje llano, los frigoríficos dejan de funcionar cuando se les desenchufa.

Si tenemos dos recipientes con gas conectados por un tubo con espita (Valvula) y uno se encuentra a mayor temperatura que el otro, el segundo principio de la termodinámica dice que si los conectamos (abrimos la espita) al cabo de un tiempo el sistema termalizarán y ambos recipientes contendrán gas a la misma temperatura.
Llegado a ese punto el sistema permanecerá en ese estado para siempre, a no ser que haya alguna influencia externa.

Pero la temperatura de un gas no es más que el movimiento de las partículas (moléculas) que lo componen, a mayor temperatura mayor velocidad media tienen esas partículas, aunque haya unas que se muevan más rápido que otras.

En el experimento mental de Maxwell tenemos esos dos recipientes con gas a la misma temperatura y una espita microscópica intervenida por un diablillo es capaz de controlar el paso de una sola de esas moléculas. El diablillo observa el sistema y prioriza el paso de moléculas con alta velocidad de un lado a otro (pongamos que de izquierda a derecha) y el paso de moléculas lentas en sentido contrario. Al cabo de un tiempo se tendrá que el recipiente de la derecha ha ganado temperatura respecto al de la izquierda, violándose, al menos aparentemente, el segundo principio de la Termodinámica.

No fue hasta que se vio el papel de la Teoría de la Información en el proceso cuando se pudo resolver esta aparente paradoja.
En realidad no se viola el segundo principio de la termodinámica porque se necesita la medida de la velocidad de las moléculas antes de tomar la decisión y esto requiere un gasto de energía.
Lo más interesante es que no hay una transferencia convencional de energía en el sistema, pues no se aumenta la velocidad promedio total de las partículas.
Es la información en sí misma la que parece ser el medio a través de la cual se transfiere la energía.

Todo esto no era más que un asunto teórico hasta que Shoichi Toyabe de la Universidad de Chuo en Tokyo y sus colaboradores materializaran su particular versión del diablillo de Maxwell.

En este caso se trata de una balita de poliestireno expandido de 287 nanometros inmersa en un medio y sometida a un potencial eléctrico en forma de escalera. La balita es golpeada al azar por las moléculas que le rodean, de la misma manera que sucede en todo movimiento browniano.
Digamos que se mueve debido a las fluctuaciones térmicas.
No hay un desplazamiento neto ni una ganancia en la energía potencial, porque lo que pueda ganar en un momento lo pierde en otro.
Hasta aquí todo normal.

El papel de diablillo es desempeñado por los propios investigadores y una cámara de vídeo que observa el sistema en tiempo real a través de un microscopio.
Cuando la balita es subida hacía arriba a lo largo del potencial eléctrico los investigadores bloquean eléctricamente el peldaño inferior, impidiendo así que retroceda.
Digamos que, en el lenguaje del diablillo de Maxwell, con ese acto "cierran la espita" una vez ha pasado "la molécula". Repitiendo esto mismo muchas veces se consigue que la balita suba por la escalera.

No hay violación del segundo principio pues se usa una cámara de vídeo para determinar la posición de la bolita y cuando se tiene en cuenta la energía consumida por dicha cámara (o por el cerebro del investigador) las cuentas cuadran bien.

El experimento es muy bonito, pues estos investigadores han conseguido controlar una nanomáquina usando sólo la información como fuente de alimentación para este diablillo de la escalera. La bolita adquiere energía libre sin que exista inyección directa de energía en el sistema.

Según sus palabras, "hemos demostrado el motor térmico de información", que convierte la información en energía libre.
Nótese que la energía convertida a partir de la información es compensada por la energía consumida por el demonio en la manipulación de dicha información".

Según dicen esta idea podría servir en un futuro para el transporte de energía en nanomáquinas incluso cuando no sea posible controlarlas directamente.

*Mas info:*
El diablo de Maxwell
Demonio de Maxwell - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Maxwell's devil

*Fuente:*
http://www.laflecha.net/canales/ciencia/noticias/el-diablillo-de-maxwell/


----------



## zxeth (Oct 3, 2010)

me perdi , hay que reeleer u.u


----------



## fernandob (Oct 3, 2010)

se entiende, pero hay que "controlar" al asunto.
eso NO es dejar libre al experimento .
en forma natural se equilibra.

en realidad, pueden darse en la naturaleza procesos (que no violan nada) en lso cuales naturalmente se tienda a favorecer un lado de el asunto y no otro, con lo cual da la impresion de que O se busca un equilibrio natural.
en general esos casos si encuentran un equilibrio o a vecs termina dandose un efecto avalancha destructivo que ahi si se logra un equilibrio.

en fin, lo meritorio es lograr semejante control , ya le encontraran una aplicacion util.
pero no violan nada, alguno de esos investigadores esta demasiado en el laboratorio y tiene la idea fija en su cabeza de "violar algo" .........
hay quie salir un poco y descargar energias y fluidos.


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2010)

Aclaremos que la información NO se convierte en energía. 
La información nos sirve sólo a nosotros, observadores, para conocer el estado del sistema 
o de una parte de él. Una mayor información nos permite aprovechar mejor la energía 
que ya había. 
Si se cuenta la energía empleada por el operador para lograr que la entropía disminuya,  en 
realidad la energía total está aumentando.


----------

